# different gaots milk bases



## delynn (Jan 29, 2008)

I am new at soap making but I have been doing M and P goats milk and love it my question is has any one used  different companies and found like brown impurities in it. Did it make a difference? Delynn


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 29, 2008)

I haven't found that at all. It shouldn't have anything in it. If anything my mp gm is creamier than white base


----------

